# Obama in Deutschland



## Hool88 (18 Juni 2013)

Jau, wie im Titel genannt, ist Obama heute Nacht in Berlin geladet..

Ich starte einfach mal eine Diskussion, über die Bilderberger, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Reuters (18 Juni 2013)

Yes we can!!!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Juni 2013)

kleiner ZusatzText zu Obama in Berlin :



* Obama in Berlin: So überstehen Sie den Präsidentenbesuch*

*Woher weiß ich, wann sich Obama wo in Berlin aufhält? Wie finde ich heraus, ob mein Flug Verspätung hat? Und darf ich in der Stadt mein Fahrrad noch anschließen? Die Tipps für den Präsidenten-Besuch in der Hauptstadt.*




Berlin - Wenn Barack Obama ab Dienstag in Berlin auf Staatsbesuch ist, gilt für ihn die höchste Sicherheitsstufe. Um ihn vor möglichen Attentaten zu schützen, werden Gullydeckel verplombt und Mülleimer entfernt. Ganze Straßenblöcke werden weiträumig abgesperrt, bei Abflug und Landung der "Air Force One" auch der Luftraum. 


Richtig los mit der Obama-Show geht es am Mittwochvormittag. Um 10 Uhr empfängt Bundespräsident Joachim Gauck den US-Präsidenten im Schloss Bellevue mit militärischen Ehren. Eine Stunde später ist er schon mit Angela Merkel im Kanzleramt zum Gespräch verabredet. Danach ist eine gemeinsame Pressekonferenz vorgesehen, gefolgt von einem Mittagessen zu zweit. Gegen 16.30 Uhr wird Obama seine mit Spannung erwartete Rede vor 4000 geladenen Gästen vor dem Brandenburger Tor halten, anschließend trifft er sich mit SPD-Kanzlerkandidat Peer Steinbrück. Und bevor sich der Präsident gegen 22 Uhr auf den Weg zurück in die Heimat macht, wird er im Schloss Charlottenburg mit seiner Familie zu Abend essen. Schon jetzt sind mehrere tausend Polizisten in der Stadt unterwegs, um Berlin für den Obama-Besuch zu rüsten. SPIEGEL ONLINE hat Tipps zusammengestellt, wie Sie die zwei Tage im Ausnahmezustand überstehen. 
*Flughafen Tegel:* Am Dienstagabend landet Obamas "Air Force One" in Tegel. Die genaue Ankunftszeit ist aus Sicherheitsgründen geheim. Passagiere, die an- oder abreisen wollen, müssen mit erheblichen Verzögerungen rechnen, denn für die Ankunft der Präsidentenmaschine wird der gesamte Luftraum gesperrt. 
Über Verspätungen können sich Fluggäste über die Website des Flughafens, den Twitteraccount @berlinairport oder die Facebookseite informieren. Außerdem sollten Passagiere ausreichend Zeit für die Fahrt zum Flughafen einplanen. Denn auch auf dem Weg dorthin wird es zu Polizeisperren und -kontrollen kommen. Welche Straßen konkret betroffen sind, können Sie hier nachschauen. All das gilt auch für Mittwoch, wenn der Präsident wieder abreist. 
*Polizeisperren:* Obama wird sich bei seinem Besuch unter anderem am Potsdamer Platz, im Schloss Charlottenburg und am Brandenburger Tor aufhalten. Schon jetzt ist der Verkehr an den entsprechenden Orten stark eingeschränkt. Anwohner haben im Vorfeld Flyer erhalten, die darüber informieren, welche Straßen gesperrt sein werden. Alle bislang gültigen Karten finden sie hier. Darauf allein sollten sich die Berliner aber nicht verlassen, warnt die Polizei. "Bitte richten Sie sich auch auf unvorhersehbare Sperrungen ein, die sich aus dem Ablauf des Besuches ergeben können", heißt es auf den Flyern. 
Das betrifft etwa alle Straßen, die der Präsident entlangfahren wird, um zu seinen Terminen zu kommen. Auch deshalb sollten Berliner am Dienstag und Mittwoch darauf achten, wo sie ihre Autos abstellen oder Fahrräder abschließen. Wird ein Bereich kurzfristig zur Sicherheitszone erklärt, werden alle Autos und Fahrräder, die sich dort befinden, von der Polizei abgeschleppt und müssen kostenpflichtig wieder abgeholt werden. 


Eine aktuelle Abbildung, wann wo welche Straßen gesperrt sind, wird es allerdings nicht geben. Wer sich über Verzögerungen in der Stadt informieren will, sollte auf die Verkehrsmeldungen im Radio achten. Für weitere Informationen hat die Polizei außerdem ein Bürgertelefon eingerichtet, das unter der Nummer 030 - 4664 404120 am 18. und 19. Juni von 8 - 23 Uhr zu erreichen ist. *Obamas Termine:* Die offizielle Website der Stadtverwaltung informiert darüber, wo und wann sich Obama am Mittwoch voraussichtlich aufhalten wird. Zusätzliche Informationen überträgt außerdem der Fernsehsender Phoenix. Ab Mittwochmorgen um 9 Uhr berichtet der Sender den ganzen Tag über den Besuch des US-Präsidenten. Wer außerdem Barack Obamas Rede vor dem Brandenburger Tor hören möchte, aber nicht zu den geladenen Gästen gehört, kann dies ab 15.55 Uhr in der ARD tun. Dort wird sie live übertragen. 
Sobald Obama am Mittwochabend aus Berlin abreist, wird sofort alles abgebaut, was den Verkehr in Berlin behindert. Nur der Pariser Platz und der Bereich Unter den Linden bis zur Wilhelmstraße wird noch bis zum Freitagabend zur Sperrzone für den normalen Verkehr erklärt. Im Rest der Stadt sollte allerdings ab Donnerstagmorgen nichts mehr von Obamas Besuch in der Hauptstadt zu spüren sein.


_Quelle: Spiegel Online
_
_tbr_


----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2013)

Ami go home


----------



## CelebMale (18 Juni 2013)

Wie sagten 1965 schon die Ösi als die Beatles kamen "Verstärkung für den Alpenzoo".


----------



## CelebMale (18 Juni 2013)

Hool88 schrieb:


> Jau, wie im Titel genannt, ist Obama heute Nacht in Berlin geladet..
> 
> Ich starte einfach mal eine Diskussion, über die Bilderberger, weiß da jemand was?



WER ODER WAS SIND BILDERBERGER:


----------



## Max100 (18 Juni 2013)

Hool88 schrieb:


> Jau, wie im Titel genannt, ist Obama heute Nacht in Berlin geladet..
> 
> Ich starte einfach mal eine Diskussion, über die Bilderberger, weiß da jemand was?



Der kommt erst HEUTE Abend.

Über die Bilderberger kannst du alles in Netz nachlesen!!


----------



## Lion60 (18 Juni 2013)

das schöne geld


----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2013)

Jetzt hat man für Obama extra ne Pulle von dem Wein aufgetrieben, den JF Kennedy vor vielen Jahren getrunken hat. Irgend ne französische Brühe. Haben wir in Deutschland keine Weine, die man einem amerikanischen Präsidenten vorsetzen kann? Muss für solche Spielereien noch Geld verschwendet werden.


----------



## Sidewinder (18 Juni 2013)

Und am ende sagt er dann " No Wine, give me a German Beer"


----------



## eis (18 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Jetzt hat man für Obama extra ne Pulle von dem Wein aufgetrieben, den JF Kennedy vor vielen Jahren getrunken hat. Irgend ne französische Brühe. Haben wir in Deutschland keine Weine, die man einem amerikanischen Präsidenten vorsetzen kann? Muss für solche Spielereien noch Geld verschwendet werden.



..... ist doch unsere Kohle die da verballert wird. :angry:


----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2013)

ich könnt kotzen


----------



## Death Row (18 Juni 2013)

Ein Heilsbringer ist er spätestens nach Prism nicht mehr. Also hundertausende werden mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT an der Siegessäule auf ihn warten


----------



## didi33 (18 Juni 2013)

Von dem Geld das uns der Hanswurst kostet könnte man den Flutopfern sicher besser helfen.


----------



## didi33 (18 Juni 2013)

eis schrieb:


> ..... ist doch unsere Kohle die da verballert wird. :angry:



Ich hätte ihm ´ne Pulle billigen vom Aldi gegeben, und gesagt mehr ist nicht drin.


----------



## CelebMale (18 Juni 2013)

Teilnehmerliste Bilderberg 2013:

Chairman






FRA Castries, Henri de Chairman and CEO, AXA Group 

DEU Achleitner, Paul M. Chairman of the Supervisory Board, Deutsche Bank AG 
DEU Ackermann, Josef Chairman of the Board, Zurich Insurance Group Ltd 
GBR Agius, Marcus Former Chairman, Barclays plc 
GBR Alexander, Helen Chairman, UBM plc 
USA Altman, Roger C. Executive Chairman, Evercore Partners 
FIN Apunen, Matti Director, Finnish Business and Policy Forum EVA 
USA Athey, Susan Professor of Economics, Stanford Graduate School of Business 
TUR Aydıntaşbaş, Aslı Columnist, Milliyet Newspaper 
TUR Babacan, Ali Deputy Prime Minister for Economic and Financial Affairs 
GBR Balls, Edward M. Shadow Chancellor of the Exchequer 
PRT Balsemão, Francisco Pinto Chairman and CEO, IMPRESA 
FRA Barré, Nicolas Managing Editor, Les Echos 
INT Barroso, José M. Durão President, European Commission 
FRA Baverez, Nicolas Partner, Gibson, Dunn & Crutcher LLP 
FRA Bavinchove, Olivier de Commander, Eurocorps 
GBR Bell, John Regius Professor of Medicine, University of Oxford 
ITA Bernabè, Franco Chairman and CEO, Telecom Italia S.p.A. 
USA Bezos, Jeff Founder and CEO, Amazon.com 
SWE Bildt, Carl Minister for Foreign Affairs 
SWE Borg, Anders Minister for Finance 
NLD Boxmeer, Jean François van Chairman of the Executive Board and CEO, Heineken N.V. 
NOR Brandtzæg, Svein Richard President and CEO, Norsk Hydro ASA 
AUT Bronner, Oscar Publisher, Der Standard Medienwelt 
GBR Cameron, David Prime Minister 
ESP Cebrián, Juan Luis Executive Chairman, Grupo PRISA 
CAN Clark, W. Edmund President and CEO, TD Bank Group 
GBR Clarke, Kenneth Member of Parliament 
DNK Corydon, Bjarne Minister of Finance 
GBR Cowper-Coles, Sherard Business Development Director, International, BAE Systems plc 
ITA Cucchiani, Enrico Tommaso CEO, Intesa Sanpaolo SpA 
BEL Davignon, Etienne Minister of State; Former Chairman, Bilderberg Meetings 
GBR Davis, Ian Chairman, Rolls-Royce plc 
NLD Dijkgraaf, Robbert H. Director and Leon Levy Professor, Institute for Advanced Study 
TUR Dinçer, Haluk President, Retail and Insurance Group, Sabancı Holding A.S. 
GBR Dudley, Robert Group Chief Executive, BP plc 
USA Eberstadt, Nicholas N. Henry Wendt Chair in Political Economy, American Enterprise Institute 
NOR Eide, Espen Barth Minister of Foreign Affairs 
SWE Ekholm, Börje President and CEO, Investor AB 
DEU Enders, Thomas CEO, EADS 
USA Evans, J. Michael Vice Chairman, Goldman Sachs & Co. 
DNK Federspiel, Ulrik Executive Vice President, Haldor Topsøe A/S 
USA Feldstein, Martin S. Professor of Economics, Harvard University; President Emeritus, NBER 
FRA Fillon, François Former Prime Minister 
USA Fishman, Mark C. President, Novartis Institutes for BioMedical Research 
GBR Flint, Douglas J. Group Chairman, HSBC Holdings plc 
IRL Gallagher, Paul Senior Counsel 
USA Gfoeller, Michael Political Consultant 
ITA Gruber, Lilli Journalist - Anchorwoman, La 7 TV 
ESP Guindos, Luis de Minister of Economy and Competitiveness 
CHE Gutzwiller, Felix Member of the Swiss Council of States 
NLD Halberstadt, Victor Professor of Economics, Leiden University; Former Honorary Secretary General of Bilderberg Meetings 
FIN Heinonen, Olli Senior Fellow, Belfer Center for Science and International Affairs, Harvard Kennedy School of Government 
GBR Henry, Simon CFO, Royal Dutch Shell plc 
FRA Hermelin, Paul Chairman and CEO, Capgemini Group 
ESP Isla, Pablo Chairman and CEO, Inditex Group 
USA Jacobs, Kenneth M. Chairman and CEO, Lazard 
USA Johnson, James A. Chairman, Johnson Capital Partners 
CHE Jordan, Thomas J. Chairman of the Governing Board, Swiss National Bank 
USA Jordan, Jr., Vernon E. Managing Director, Lazard Freres & Co. LLC 
USA Kaplan, Robert D. Chief Geopolitical Analyst, Stratfor 
USA Karp, Alex Founder and CEO, Palantir Technologies 
GBR Kerr, John Independent Member, House of Lords 
USA Kissinger, Henry A. Chairman, Kissinger Associates, Inc. 
USA Kleinfeld, Klaus Chairman and CEO, Alcoa 
NLD Knot, Klaas H.W. President, De Nederlandsche Bank 
TUR Koç, Mustafa V. Chairman, Koç Holding A.S. 
DEU Koch, Roland CEO, Bilfinger SE 
USA Kravis, Henry R. Co-Chairman and Co-CEO, Kohlberg Kravis Roberts & Co. 
USA Kravis, Marie-Josée Senior Fellow and Vice Chair, Hudson Institute 
CHE Kudelski, André Chairman and CEO, Kudelski Group 
GRC Kyriacopoulos, Ulysses Chairman, S&B Industrial Minerals S.A. 
INT Lagarde, Christine Managing Director, International Monetary Fund 
DEU Lauk, Kurt J. Chairman of the Economic Council to the CDU, Berlin 
USA Lessig, Lawrence Roy L. Furman Professor of Law and Leadership, Harvard Law School; Director, Edmond J. Safra Center for Ethics, Harvard University 
BEL Leysen, Thomas Chairman of the Board of Directors, KBC Group 
DEU Lindner, Christian Party Leader, Free Democratic Party (FDP NRW) 
SWE Löfven, Stefan Party Leader, Social Democratic Party (SAP) 
DEU Löscher, Peter President and CEO, Siemens AG 
GBR Mandelson, Peter Chairman, Global Counsel; Chairman, Lazard International 
USA Mathews, Jessica T. President, Carnegie Endowment for International Peace 
CAN McKenna, Frank Chair, Brookfield Asset Management 
GBR Micklethwait, John Editor-in-Chief, The Economist 
FRA Montbrial, Thierry de President, French Institute for International Relations 
ITA Monti, Mario Former Prime Minister 
USA Mundie, Craig J. Senior Advisor to the CEO, Microsoft Corporation 
ITA Nagel, Alberto CEO, Mediobanca 
NLD Netherlands, H.R.H. Princess Beatrix of The 
USA Ng, Andrew Y. Co-Founder, Coursera 
FIN Ollila, Jorma Chairman, Royal Dutch Shell, plc 
GBR Omand, David Visiting Professor, King's College London 
GBR Osborne, George Chancellor of the Exchequer 
USA Ottolenghi, Emanuele Senior Fellow, Foundation for Defense of Democracies 
TUR Özel, Soli Senior Lecturer, Kadir Has University; Columnist, Habertürk Newspaper 
GRC Papahelas, Alexis Executive Editor, Kathimerini Newspaper 
TUR Pavey, Şafak Member of Parliament (CHP) 
FRA Pécresse, Valérie Member of Parliament (UMP) 
USA Perle, Richard N. Resident Fellow, American Enterprise Institute 
USA Petraeus, David H. General, U.S. Army (Retired) 
PRT Portas, Paulo Minister of State and Foreign Affairs 
CAN Prichard, J. Robert S. Chair, Torys LLP 
INT Reding, Viviane Vice President and Commissioner for Justice, Fundamental Rights and Citizenship, European Commission 
CAN Reisman, Heather M. CEO, Indigo Books & Music Inc. 
FRA Rey, Hélène Professor of Economics, London Business School 
GBR Robertson, Simon Partner, Robertson Robey Associates LLP; Deputy Chairman, HSBC Holdings 
ITA Rocca, Gianfelice Chairman,Techint Group 
POL Rostowski, Jacek Minister of Finance and Deputy Prime Minister 
USA Rubin, Robert E. Co-Chairman, Council on Foreign Relations; Former Secretary of the Treasury 
NLD Rutte, Mark Prime Minister 
AUT Schieder, Andreas State Secretary of Finance 
USA Schmidt, Eric E. Executive Chairman, Google Inc. 
AUT Scholten, Rudolf Member of the Board of Executive Directors, Oesterreichische Kontrollbank AG 
PRT Seguro, António José Secretary General, Socialist Party 
FRA Senard, Jean-Dominique CEO, Michelin Group 
NOR Skogen Lund, Kristin Director General, Confederation of Norwegian Enterprise 
USA Slaughter, Anne-Marie Bert G. Kerstetter '66 University Professor of Politics and International Affairs, Princeton University 
IRL Sutherland, Peter D. Chairman, Goldman Sachs International 
GBR Taylor, Martin Former Chairman, Syngenta AG 
INT Thiam, Tidjane Group CEO, Prudential plc 
USA Thiel, Peter A. President, Thiel Capital 
USA Thompson, Craig B. President and CEO, Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center 
DNK Topsøe, Jakob Haldor Partner, AMBROX Capital A/S 
FIN Urpilainen, Jutta Minister of Finance 
CHE Vasella, Daniel L. Honorary Chairman, Novartis AG 
GBR Voser, Peter R. CEO, Royal Dutch Shell plc 
CAN Wall, Brad Premier of Saskatchewan 
SWE Wallenberg, Jacob Chairman, Investor AB 
USA Warsh, Kevin Distinguished Visiting Fellow, The Hoover Institution, Stanford University 
CAN Weston, Galen G. Executive Chairman, Loblaw Companies Limited 
GBR Williams of Crosby, Shirley Member, House of Lords 
GBR Wolf, Martin H. Chief Economics Commentator, The Financial Times 
USA Wolfensohn, James D. Chairman and CEO, Wolfensohn and Company 
INT Zoellick, Robert B. Distinguished Visiting Fellow, Peterson Institute for International Economics 





AUT Austria INT International 
BEL Belgium IRL Ireland 
CAN Canada ITA Italy 
CHE Switzerland NLD Netherlands 
DEU Germany NOR Norway 
DNK Denmark POL Poland 
ESP Spain PRT Portugal 
FIN Finland SWE Sweden 
FRA France TUR Turkey 
GBR Great Britain USA United States of America


----------



## borstel (18 Juni 2013)

Die versiegeln sogar die Gullideckel!
Traumberuf: *Gullideckelversiegler* gibts das auch beim JOOPCENTER!


----------



## tommie3 (19 Juni 2013)

Da machen unsere regierenden den Kriecher vor dem grössten Schwätzer.Da kommt doch wohl eher der Pleitegeier als der stolze Weisskopfseeadler 
Yes you can nischts!


----------



## zool (29 Juli 2013)

Hier gibts aber nur noch Dummschwätzer! Ihr seid so peinlich...


----------



## schrumpel2 (30 Juli 2013)

Eher ist dein Post Peinlich, solltest mal Nachdenken bevor du was Postest


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

ich könnt kotzen


----------



## schrumpel2 (1 Aug. 2013)

Schön zu seehen, as mein Posting Gelöscht wurde. Na ja, Kritik ist hier nicht Erwünscht, wirklich Traurig.


----------



## juninho54 (16 Aug. 2013)

wow! good.....


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Obama,ich bin ein Berliner.........


----------

